# TypeZero & THMH AKA MadJellyCorals Frags PEWPEW!



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys & gals, Thmh and I have been collecting for sometime now and we are finally ready to share some of our la passion.

To start our sale we would like to offer delivery service. We were thinking orders over $40 is free delivery within the blue box and extra $5 for the red box. Delivery dates will be on either Tuesday the 15th or Wednesday the 16th, depending on our schedule and attempt to group same area deliveries together.










If you would like deliveries please make contact with us before the night of Monday the 14th.
If you like you can also pick up the frags personally at our place, please PM for pickup info. We are located about 5 mins from Dufferin Mall (Dufferin and Bloor)

First to make contact through PM and have frags confirmed with delivery or pickup times will have frags reserved for them.

We will update frag availability ASAP as frags become reserved for pickup/deliver or sold.

Thank you guys for sticking with us and reading all this crap up to now, now the goodies 

These frags will be WYSIWYG(what you see is what you get) Pictures were taken under led white and royal blues, corals will be numbered from left to right.
I.E
#1 #2 #3
#4 #5 #6
etc
!!!!!!!!!Promotion: choose one of each digi for a digi pack $45. I.E orange digi #3, forestfire #5 , teal digi #3 and superman digi #4.!!!!!!!!

tenius $15 #1(SOLD)
blue body/tips with green polyps 









tri colour vilida $20 #1,2,3,4
green base blue tips bright green polyps
due to the new lights we added the colours are a bit faded






























teal digi $10 #1,2,3,4,5,6












































Superman digi $15 #1(SOLD),2(SOLD),3(SOLD),4(SOLD),5(SOLD),6(SOLD) ,7(SOLD) 
deep blue base/tip and red polyps


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

We think its (strawberry field monti cap) $15 #1,2(sold) ,3 20$ #4(sold)
Green base with bright pink polyps monti cap






























setosa $30 #1,2,3,4(Sold),5





































RR Wolverine $60 #1(SOLD),2
deep purple/blueish body with bright yellow tips (1')
















RR nauti spiral $15 #1,2,3,4


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Red Planet $45 #1(Sold) $40 #2,3 $35 #4
true red planet, hard to come by with these size (lost some colour due to new lights)






























Rainbow encrusting monti $30 #1 $20 #2,3























green pocillopora $10 #1(SOLD),2(SOLD),3,4






























ponape birdnest $15 #1,2


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

orange digi $15 #1,2,3,4,5,6












































meteor shower $10 #1,2
















indo yellow torch $20 #1,2(SOLD) ,3 $15 4,5 $10 #6,7



















































tealish green stag $15 #1,2,3
solid tealish green body























green milli $15 #1(SOLD)


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

RR golden Buddha $40 #1,2,3(SOLD),4
bright yellow corallites and deep maroon polyps (3/4')






























forest fire digi $20 #1,2(SOLD) ,3,4(Sold),5(Sold),6,7,8,9(sold),10
bright red polyps with light green growing tips








































































bright green mili $25 #1
deep green body bright green polyps/tips









MJC captain planet $40 #1,2,3,4
very bright and distinct green base with blue corallites and tips and under the right lighting the polyps become orange


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Cali tort $40 #1(sold) $30 #2,3,4






























birds of paradise birdnest $10 #1,2,3,4(sold)






























MJC purple casper $25 1,2,3,4
tealish purple base and tips with deep maroon polyps


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Really nice stuff. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im making sure I get the pieces I like, Pm you gangsters


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Man ...you guys are organized. Nice looking stuff too!'

Are those ceramic plugs alternative reef? Where did you get those?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you guys for the love!
I got the plugs from mail order pet supplies. I do believe they are from alternative reef! You got a hawk eye darryl!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice stuff!!

I have never seen the "forest fire digi" before, I like it. I bet a full size colony of that would look amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

forest fire digi $20 #1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
bright red polyps with light green growing tips







[/QUOTE]

Hey Guys,

I am back in the GTA on Mon/Tues. next week. Can we meet so I can pick up this piece for my collection??


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> forest fire digi $20 #1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
> bright red polyps with light green growing tips


Hey Guys,

I am back in the GTA on Mon/Tues. next week. Can we meet so I can pick up this piece for my collection??

[/QUOTE]

No problem ill save it for you!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn good little operation! Very organised and they frag ahead of time to allow the corals to heal. Very good practice and clean! Good job fellas


----------



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

I'll take a strawberry field monti cap, and one of the three headed torches. Would you be willing to delivery even if i'm $5 short.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Nicholas said:


> I'll take a strawberry field monti cap, and one of the three headed torches. Would you be willing to delivery even if i'm $5 short.


PM sent


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to go and see you soon guys


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeeeee Alex come chill and i'll give you another magic cookie^_^ 

MadJellyCorals PEWPEW!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

thmh said:


> Yeeeee Alex come chill and i'll give you another magic cookie^_^
> 
> MadJellyCorals PEWPEW!


PEW PEW PEW ! hahaha.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Updated! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice bra...............pew


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> Nice bra...............pew


Stop pewpewing my Pewpew Darryl..... Gosh what's bully brah! ^_^

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

HAAAAADOOOOKENNN!!!!!! 

Picked up a few more epic frags from you guys! 
They are doin great! colouring up nicely!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Went to go see the guys yesterday and if you haven't been yet, you need to go!!! Awesome guys with some really nice frags.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Let's see some pics. of the frags that are available?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Well be posting it soon, we just did a big zoa and paly fragging session. But it's always better to see it in person! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

thmh said:


> Well be posting it soon, we just did a big zoa and paly fragging session. But it's always better to see it in person!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Their pictures dont due their frags justice. They are much more visually stimulating in person.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Flazky said:


> Their pictures dont due their frags justice. They are much more visually stimulating in person.


I am sure the pics won't but it will give me/us an idea of what is available to us out-of-town'ers before we make the trip.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you got PM. I need address right now  want to visit today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

